# Porky Panda, French Bulldog X Staff, Female, 3-4yrs old



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Please meet Porky Panda!!
Panda is a 3 - 4 year old French Bulldog cross Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Panda adores everyone and everything, and loves nothing more than laying on her back for a belly rub! She is being fostered in Colchester, Essex with other dogs and a cat. Panda has a wide waist, but is very petite in height...she is just 15 inches tall! 
She is the sweetest, most good natured dog you could wish for! Panda was found as a stray, and has clearly been well fed at one point as she is overweight, but she is losing weight due to a strict diet and plenty of exercise.
Panda is great with other dogs, and lives with a Dalmation, a GSD cross and a Labrador. She lives with a dog savvy cat, but would chase a nervous cat that runs. She sometimes barks at other dogs on lead if she feels threatened, but off lead will run around with a huge group of dogs without any problems. She recently attended our monthly walk in Hylands Park, Chelmsford and ran around for 3 hours with about 30 dogs - which she loved!
Panda is clean in the house, she isn't destructive and she travels well in the car. She really is an absolute pleasure to have around, and has the sweetest, loving and gentle nature. She is not bouncy or high energy...she would much rather a snuggle on the sofa than a 10 mile hike!!!
Here's what her foster mum says about her: 
Little miss Panda bear is a lovely little dog with a heart of gold, she loves nothing more than cuddles on the sofa!
She loves her walkies which is good as she has a lot of weight to lose, she gets along great with my 3 dogs and is a bit scared of my cat when she's close up but will chase her if she gets the chance. Panda is clean in the house, non-destructive and will make a super addition to any family

Panda is adored by every one who meets her - could you be the lucky ones to have this little lady in your life for the rest of her days?
If you would like any more info, please call Kymm on 07886 620009 or email [email protected]


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Panda has now been rehomed, many thanks!


----------



## kymmwhite (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Panda has now been rehomed!

many thanks


----------

